# Clock skew problem fix

## brent7890

I had a slight problem when I tried to enable inramfs directory, and my kernel crashed on boot. I had to boot live cd and rebuild kernel, but I couldn't do it because I kept getting an error that said I had a clock skew error, that my computer's time was set in the future, and would not let me finish the make. I searched the internet and found a wonderful solution that I wanted to share:

http://www.cydeweys.com/blog/2007/08/27/fixing-clock-skew-problems-in-gnulinux/comment-page-1/#comment-251920

So if any of you have this problem, this worked for me.

Good luck!

----------

## paulj

Good find!

Probably worth putting in the wiki? Either on the unofficial wiki: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Main_Page, or on the official wiki: http://wiki.gentoo.org (or both?!)

----------

